# Mechanical room...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's a few of the mechanical room we've been working on...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Are you working to a design supplied by your office or an outside engineer?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a plumbing engineer design all the way.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> Are you working to a design supplied by your office or an outside engineer?


In house plumbing designers.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> In house plumbing designers.


Curious, do their drawings have to be approved by an engineer and stamped?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> Curious, do their drawings have to be approved by an engineer and stamped?


Yup. 

But they normally just say looks good.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice looking work.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

One issue of concern, your backflow with that has the wye strainer in between the shut off valves, unless it has been shipped out that way, it may not be considered an approved assembly, as it's been altered. That's the way it was taught to me both in BC as well as when I took the CA / NV backflow class.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Greenguy said:


> One issue of concern, your backflow with that has the wye strainer in between the shut off valves, unless it has been shipped out that way, it may not be considered an approved assembly, as it's been altered. That's the way it was taught to me both in BC as well as when I took the CA / NV backflow class.


True dat


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

That's how it was shipped.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

That one hell of a mechanical room 😍


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> That one hell of a mechanical room 😍


Like I said on another of Flyout's threads about this mechanical room; heaven on earth for a plumber. I would be the 1st truck in the parking lot every morning chopping at the bit to get back inside.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd be the first truck in the morning if I could be Fly's apprentice. That's a man I'd be proud to carry wrenches for.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I'd be the first truck in the morning if I could be Fly's apprentice. That's a man I'd be proud to carry wrenches for.


I eat apprentices lunches.... so tell Mrs biz, no mayo no tomato...

But on a serious note, I'm not that good! Put me in a house and I'm useless. Thank you for the kind words tho.


----------

